# Itchy palms



## saucywench (Jun 26, 2007)

No, it's not because I'm starting to grow hair there... yes, I may likely be coming into some money soon, but that's not really relevant to the matter _at hand._  

I've been experiencing itchy palms and fingers frequently upon awakening and at other times during waking hours for the past couple of weeks or so. I have also had numbness/tingling in my fingers with varying degrees of frequency over the past 7-8 years and I'm wondering if there could be a connection.

Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 26, 2007)

saucywench said:


> No, it's not because I'm starting to grow hair there... yes, I may likely be coming into some money soon, but that's not really relevant to the matter _at hand._
> 
> I've been experiencing itchy palms and fingers frequently upon awakening and at other times during waking hours for the past couple of weeks or so. I have also had numbness/tingling in my fingers with varying degrees of frequency over the past 7-8 years and I'm wondering if there could be a connection.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this?



Okay I know its not scientific but I put the symptoms into google and got Diabetes and type 2 Diabetes as having those symptoms. Do you have either? Of course it might not be that at all  I love this board!


----------



## kr7 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did you try checking webMD.com? Here is a link to their symptom checker:

http://symptoms.webmd.com/symptomchecker

Chris


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 26, 2007)

Some routine bloodwork may be a wise thing to pursue, Sauce. 

My guess is that it's possibly due to a sleeping position. Do you curl your wrists and tuck your hand under your chin when you sleep? I do - and it's caused some of the tingling you mention, as well as wrist pain. 

However - I also discovered that tingling on one side of my face was due to untreated Lyme disease. Tingling, itchiness, numbness - those are a neurological symptoms that can have many causes, Lyme, MS and diabetes included. I don't mean to scare you with that... but very simple tests can rule all that out. 

Try this online test and see if it leads you anywhere... but do consider asking your doc as well.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 26, 2007)

My fingers often go to sleep when I do  , and it wakes me up. Last winter I got itchy palms (but no money) all the time; I suspect that may have been due to dryness. In my own case, the two don't seem to be connected.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 26, 2007)

bla bla bla, see a doctor, bla bla bla, go to the doctor, bla bla bla. 

Now that that's out of the way I will add one more thought that it could be a back problem. If you sleep or sit a funny way, pressure on the nerves in the upper spine and/or shoulder area can sometimes cause tingling and numbness in the arms and hands. Just to let you know that it could be any number of things even an allergic reaction to soap, lotion or hand sanitizer. 





saucywench said:


> No, it's not because I'm starting to grow hair there... yes, I may likely be coming into some money soon, but that's not really relevant to the matter _at hand._
> 
> I've been experiencing itchy palms and fingers frequently upon awakening and at other times during waking hours for the past couple of weeks or so. I have also had numbness/tingling in my fingers with varying degrees of frequency over the past 7-8 years and I'm wondering if there could be a connection.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 26, 2007)

saucywench said:


> No, it's not because I'm starting to grow hair there... yes, I may likely be coming into some money soon, but that's not really relevant to the matter _at hand._
> 
> I've been experiencing itchy palms and fingers frequently upon awakening and at other times during waking hours for the past couple of weeks or so. I have also had numbness/tingling in my fingers with varying degrees of frequency over the past 7-8 years and I'm wondering if there could be a connection.
> 
> Has anyone else had experience with this?



Yes, I get it too, all of that. I think it's probably a circulation problem. I told a doctor about it last year and he was less than a help.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jun 26, 2007)

i get reallly itchy hands and they start stinging because i i have to itch them so much but i dunno what it is


----------



## saucywench (Jun 27, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Okay I know its not scientific but I put the symptoms into google and got Diabetes and type 2 Diabetes as having those symptoms. Do you have either? Of course it might not be that at all  I love this board!


Nope, no diabetes, although there's some family history. I saw that, too.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Some routine bloodwork may be a wise thing to pursue, Sauce.
> 
> My guess is that it's possibly due to a sleeping position. Do you curl your wrists and tuck your hand under your chin when you sleep? I do - and it's caused some of the tingling you mention, as well as wrist pain.
> 
> ...


Yes'm, I do the wrist-tuck thing. There's a lot of curling going on when I sleep. Many times shortly after going to bed I will realize that I'm all tensed up and I have to make a conscious effort to relax my body. The wrist-tuck thing has become a habit that's pretty hard to shake, though; sometimes I'll half-waken during the night from throbbing wrists and have to extend my arms and hands completely in order to get back to sleep.

I'll check the link tomorrow, Sam; it's past my bedtime already. Thanks.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 27, 2007)

It could well be a circulatory thing, Lilly and Santa. Then again, it could be some type of allergy. I have funky-sensitive skin that is often quick to tell me it's unhappy with whatever it is I do to offend it.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 27, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Did you try checking webMD.com? Here is a link to their symptom checker:
> 
> http://symptoms.webmd.com/symptomchecker
> 
> Chris


I did read a couple of things on WebMD about it, but I'll check this link later. Thanks.


----------



## QtPatooti (Jun 27, 2007)

Saucy:
The tingling and numbness could be a sign of Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. Aggravated by sleeping with your hand bent under your chin. Look it up on the internet - you can do your own therapy at home for it. Also Lilly mentioned a back problem - my sister had that recently - after tests they found some bone spurs in her back causing that... It could be a wide variety of things. Carpal Tunnel is pretty common these days - caused by repeated actions or like computers  and compounded by sleeping with your wrist bent. I was diagnosed with it and at its worst it was very painful. But I made my own peace with it, bye wearing a splint and learning to not sleep with my wrists bent. 

As far as hands itching, I have had that all of my life - either allergies or hands swelling too can cause itching, among other things.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Yes'm, I do the wrist-tuck thing. There's a lot of curling going on when I sleep. Many times shortly after going to bed I will realize that I'm all tensed up and I have to make a conscious effort to relax my body. The wrist-tuck thing has become a habit that's pretty hard to shake, though; sometimes I'll half-waken during the night from throbbing wrists and have to extend my arms and hands completely in order to get back to sleep.
> 
> I'll check the link tomorrow, Sam; it's past my bedtime already. Thanks.



I've done the wrist-tuck thing ever since I was a child, and it's impossible for me to break it. Sometimes I wake up with a numb hand every night, and I'll have constant pain... when it gets that bad, I wear a wrist brace to keep me from bending it too much. I've had varying success.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I've done the wrist-tuck thing ever since I was a child, and it's impossible for me to break it. Sometimes I wake up with a numb hand every night, and I'll have constant pain... when it gets that bad, I wear a wrist brace to keep me from bending it too much. I've had varying success.


I have wrist braces for both hands.

Have I ever used them? :huh:


----------



## saucywench (Jun 27, 2007)

QtPatooti said:


> Saucy:
> The tingling and numbness could be a sign of Carpal Tunnel Syndrome. Aggravated by sleeping with your hand bent under your chin. Look it up on the internet - you can do your own therapy at home for it. Also Lilly mentioned a back problem - my sister had that recently - after tests they found some bone spurs in her back causing that... It could be a wide variety of things. Carpal Tunnel is pretty common these days - caused by repeated actions or like computers  and compounded by sleeping with your wrist bent. I was diagnosed with it and at its worst it was very painful. But I made my own peace with it, bye wearing a splint and learning to not sleep with my wrists bent.
> 
> As far as hands itching, I have had that all of my life - either allergies or hands swelling too can cause itching, among other things.


Qt, my doctor has had me do the CTS test twice now, and he's seen no evidence of it. I may really have it to some degree, just not severely enough to classify it as such. I also had a ganglion cyst develop on the inside of my left wrist, but it's not as pronounced as it was when I first noticed it a few years back. The occasional numbness and tingling in my hands is probably due directly to both my sleep habits and CTS-like activities (zillions of keystrokes day and night), but the itchy palms remain a mystery for now.

I think it means I need to get laid.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 27, 2007)

When I've been not so good with my B vitamins (which is bad juju given my s/p WLS) I've noticed itchy palms. Do you think you're getting enough B vitamins in your diet?


----------

